# I just couldn't resist



## doulosChristou (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 27, 2005)

:bigsmile: Hee hee. Can we make t-shirts?


----------



## Poimen (Jul 27, 2005)

Funny!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't see anything. You mean the 2 smilies?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 27, 2005)

ROTFL!!!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 27, 2005)

That's the boss-man around here... a good man and brilliant theologian.







Cheers for A Puritan's Mind...


----------



## govols (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> :bigsmile: Hee hee. Can we make t-shirts?



Mike,

That is a much better avatar than that UGAly dawg you had on there.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 27, 2005)

That's way funny. Maybe he will make it his new avatar!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 27, 2005)

WHAT'S SO FUNNY? I don't see anything but 2 smilies. Would someone tell me what you're laughing at?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 27, 2005)

Whats so funny?


----------



## Augusta (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you guys not recognize that puritan in the picture??  Look closely.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 27, 2005)

someone took a picture of a puritan (wig and all!) and put Matt's face to it!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 27, 2005)

I still don't get it. Thats a normal picture of matthew. The other one he uses for his avatar was him in disguise!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 27, 2005)

Looks like a cult leader of some hyper-Calvinist group


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

*Matthews voice...*

Recently been listening to some puritans mind stuff I bought, his voice is different to what I thought it would be...Matthew do you have a slight lisp?

With respect,

David


----------



## turmeric (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't see a picture - just 2 smilies. Is one of them Matt?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 27, 2005)

Look, he has the same nose. They do look alike.


That is great.....Now he can come over to the light concerning Covenant Theology and Congregationalism....


[Edited on 7-28-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

*...*

I get the feeling he is flattered


----------

